
Massive Layoffs Coming at Cisco - adventured
http://www.crn.com/news/networking/300081750/sources-massive-layoffs-coming-at-cisco.htm
======
canada_dry
Next to surprise profits there's nothing investors love more than layoffs.

My impression from hiring IT folks is that cisco was already a bit of a sweat
shop... so increasing everyones work another 20% won't bode well for the
remaining staff.

------
cylinder
How can hardware companies seriously believe they can suddenly transition and
become software companies? It doesn't make any sense.

~~~
gogopuppygogo
Haven't you heard? Hardware is just software in a little box...

